# Albino Fawn



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This was e-mailed to me this morning, and I thought I would share it with you. It has nothing to do with pigeons, but it is just too cute to pass up sharing. *
-----------------
Forwarded Message: 
Subj: Albino fawn 



>Albino Fawn from folks who live on Bolivar Peninsula, Texas .
>
>A very eventful day around here... A once in many lifetimes experience!
>Mark saw this lil' feller run out in front of a car, thought it was a
>lost baby goat. Stopped to get it, and WOW. A real Albino Whitetail
>Deer. Just hours old, but doing fine. No Moma deer around. Another car
>nearly hit it in front of Mark...
>Well,, he is THE neatest thing any of us ever saw. And such a 'freak of
>nature', that only 1 in more than a million are even born. He took his
>bottle of food, followed us around the house, doing great. So, we called
>
>the Zoo & Fossil Rim, who were both interested, but going to send him to
>a Rehab farm, at a vet that we have never gotte! n along with... So, one
>of Dad's best friends is our Game Warden. Kinda reluctantly, but, I
>called him and told him the deal. He came right over, of course... and
>assured me that he wouldn't take it to that vet, that he was going to
>'go to higher levels' than that with him.. So, he is gone now. We got a
>lot of pix, and something we will never see again probably, so it was
>very cool. Maybe he will make it in captivity somewhere and be
>appreciated. So rare... Sure wanted to keep him tho. but, not the thing
>to do. And not LEGAL either ; But, here are a couple of pix to show ya.
>He was snow white, pink eyes, ears, nose and hooves. Kids called him
>POWDER. He was SO small. That is my shoe lying beside him... WOW..how
>cool is that??

Pass this around, a lot of folks have never and will never see even a picture of an Albino deer fawn......


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Teresa, that's such an unusual story and unusual pictures. As I viewed the pics, I was thinking....red-eye...even though I'd just read pink nose, eyes, ears and hooves. It was just so hard to believe my eyes. Very pretty little fawn, such a shame that it was separated from it's mom, but lucky to have been found by these folks who have an understanding of how these things work. Thanks for sharing.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Treesa

I just love these pictures. A friend e-mailed the first one to me last week but I still don't have enough computer savvy to transfer it.

We actually have an albino deer in our neighborhood. I have yet to see it but some neighbors about 1/4 mile from us see it pretty often. A nearby town also had an albino that people fell in love with and tried to protect as much as possible but sadly, it was hit by a car and died. They actually built a gazeebo type structure, had the deer mounted and kept there.

About 3 years ago we went to a fellow rehabbers house to get a cage and in addition to her caring for songbirds she also rehabs deer. She had the cutest little deer at her house that day. I just couldn't believe how tiny he was. She kept him in her living room where it was quiet and lighting a little dim and he had selected underneath one of her end tables as his cubby hole. He would come out from underneath and socialize a bit and then run back under it. She let me feed him with a baby bottle which was great fun but she had the worst of the deal. When you feed a baby deer you have to immediately wipe their little butts to stimulate them to go to the bathroom. She did it like a pro, using a trashcan and wiped away while he pooped. He was so cute.
She raises them and then takes them to a farm with lots of woods and other deer and releases them there. I believe she said she had released three others and they seem to recognize her.

Maggie


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I saw an albino fawn and doe in a NY travel magazine once. They were gazing near a military base. But interesting photos I also saw anm Albino elk on the animal planet channel a few years ago


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you all enjoyed it. I just couldn't beilieve how unusual this tiny little deer looked.


Maggie,

I'm not good at that computer stuff either, I just downloaded the picture to my picture file, and then uploaded them on manage attachments , it was easy cause they were under 100KB, which mine aren't. So it is easier to upload other people's pictures then my own. LOL 

BirdDogg10,

I saw that Albino elk too, on the Animal planet, just amazing...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an unusual picture! Many thanks for sharing! So few ever SEE an albino anything! That little fawn is such a beauty and a cutie!


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> *This was e-mailed to me this morning, and I thought I would share it with you. It has nothing to do with pigeons, but it is just too cute to pass up sharing. *
> -----------------
> Forwarded Message:
> Subj: Albino fawn
> ...


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ Pretty Pics can i put them on my site email me those pics and i will put them on emails on website.


----------

